# 2 gallon tank betta/snail tank



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm getting a two gallon tank for my desk at work, and I'm going to try out a betta. I've never really kept bettas before, or even had so small a tank. I'm thinking about a betta and a mystery snail, and I was wondering if this tank would be too small for them to share. Since bettas are labrynth fish, and I think snails are air breathers, I wasn't sure what the size requirements would be for this combo. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

That combo seems fine to me. Snails have really weird big poop though. But if you start with a small enough snail you should be fine!


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, so the snail and betta should be ok... Any chance of putting a bottom feeder in there? I know cories are out, since they're a schooling fish. Are there any other options out there that would work?

Thanks!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

some ghost shrimp....


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

How many do you think would be good?


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

Watch out, betta nip snails. At least mine do.


----------

